# How to add Ditch lights



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

just got a new Spectrum DD40AX and have some other engines i would like to add ditch lights to. i know there are kits for the lights to put on the platforms or front plate but how would i wire them in. some of these locos are athearn and some are Bachmann


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

DC or DCC?
Lamps or LED's?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the DD40 is DC and DCC the rest are DC.

would like to go with LEDs


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you want to them to work prototypically?
Are use going to stay DC or are you converting to DCC?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

preferably proto like. i don't have any way to control DCC yet as this one is my first DCC equipped loco.

when i hung up my hat on the trains a while ago DCC was in it's infancy so i have a lot of catching up to do in that respect.

i have also never wired a layout always had fake signals and manual switches


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If i was you I would hold off on ditch light till you go DCC.
Doing them in DC requires a circuit board that "kind of works" it's still not right.
You will have no control over them on DC they will either always be on steady or blinking with the control board, and that's not prototypical or even close.
If you just want them on all the time you can wire them into the pickups. 

You will have to get real inventive to try and get LED's to fit in them, even with SMD LED's it takes a lot of skill to get them to fit.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. thinking about picking up a Kato loco that came with ditch lights just to take it apart to see how they did it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I found some truly tiny 2mm LED's that don't have the large rear projection, just a little package that's less about 2mm deep. Sad to say, they don't come in white. However, they might be handy for other uses. 

Lumex 2mm LED


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's 2mm 100 white tower led's w/resistors for $20.00. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-x-2mm-W...244230?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cb7d54186

Here's the led's I use for ditch lights, I like these better, they're round and a bit smaller @ 1.8 mm. These are 100 white w/resistors for $23.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100PCS-1-8M...743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c20d5249f

Jim


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

I have done several (18) DC to DCC conversions. But to just add ditch lights for prototypical function, it must be DCC, the only way you can program the decoder to function when it's supposed to. I just converted a 4-6-2 and added ditch lights. The hardest part of the install was where to put the resistors, one each for the ditch lights and one for the headlight. The only place due to the tightness of the fit was to remove the smoke box and hog out a bit of it, and that's where I tucked the resistors. And of course with shrink wrap on each. The decoder I used was NCE D13SR.
It has 4 function outputs, functions 3&4 were used for the ditch lights. This is a great decoder with so many choices in cv's to program to what I desired for the ditch lights. This was the first time I used this particular decoder, I'm usually a Digitrax, TCS, or Soundtraxx decoder nut for harwire installs on older analog loco's. Here's the basic features of this particular decoder and after the install and program was complete, the performance was outstanding, I will be installing more!

D13SR NCE
Decoder version 3.5
Dimensions: 1.65 x 0.630 x .120 inches - 42 x 16.5 x 3.6 mm
This is an EPF (extended packet format) decoder supporting:
Silent Running TM motor drive
Torque Compensation for ultra smooth low speed performance
Programmable Start, Mid and Maximum speed works for all speed modes
Motor rating 1.3 Amp continuous, 2 Amp peak (stall)
All three function outputs have lighting effects generators
Select from 15 different lighting effects (Mars, strobes, beacons, flicker, etc)
Function outputs can be mapped to different functions
Two or Four digit addressing
Uploadable speed table interpolated to 128 speed steps
28 and 128 Speed mode operation (always works internally at 256 steps)
Support for all forms of DCC programming
Decoder programming lock mechanism
Brake on DC feature assists automatic train control


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Evedently the op is just coming back and not knowing too much about wiring for DCC, my above post is far from what a beginner would understand. I strongly advise to read search, research, ask questions, and visit as many DCC forums as possible. This is one of the best forums I have found in my quest to learn more. There are so many choices of selection of "what is the best DCC system" to begin using DCC even at entry level. 

More on ditch lights, I've read that some modellers are using fiber optic also for ditch and tail lights, but I know nothing about using it!

Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Got a picture of the 4-6-2 with the ditch lights?
The NCE D13SR is a great decoder I've installed 1000's of them and I think I've had like 2 failed ones, that's an excellent record!
A better decoder for tight places is the NCE Z14SR.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea Sean, my GF borrowed my digital camera to go to Switzerland, LOL she wouldn't let me go with them, sort of a pagama party with 4 other women 60-72 years old acting like teenagers, soon as she gets back. I'd like to post pics and show how I do one of them split frame converts from the beginning and how I install the ditch lights without using the kits. I've got one that getting an overhaul a Bachmann 0-6-0 switcher that's a good runner. I need to install pickups on the tender wheels and will include that too!
I really like the performance and cv program options for NCE decoders. And I will try the NCE Z14SR decoder, since I know it's gonna be tight! 
Thanks, Jim


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm currently in the middle of putting ditch lights into a cheapo Bachmann non-spectrum GP30. It's part of a larger project to replace the loco's DCC control board with a Digitrax sdh164. This is my first actual modelling project, so don't consider me an expert by any means. 

Sean is right; ditch lights really only make sense when the engine is DCC.

To make the actual ditch lights, I used Details West DL-228 castings and Miniatronics 1.2mm incandescent bulbs. After carefully drilling out the castings with a .078" bit, the bulbs slide right on in with a nice snug fit. Doing this didn't seem difficult at all. 

Also, speaking as a huge fan of using LEDs wherever possible, in this case, the incandescent bulbs look much more realistic IMO. LEDs won't (naturally) fade in and out like regular bulbs will, it would take some electronic circuit trickery to make that happen.

I still need to paint, mount and wire them in, but they already look and work great.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I thank you all for your info. didn't realize there was this much involved. and yes i am a newbie in terms electrical stuff to do with a layout and such


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

sawgunner,
Yea it can get a little tricky but with DCC it is rather cool option!
If you want to install the ditch lights and run them along with the head light you can, then switch them over to flash when you go to DCC.

fotoflojoe,
Surprisingly the programing and the decoder circuitry for DCC ditch lights will allow the light to fade in and out even on LED's.
Be careful to install the proper resistor per lamp on the ditch light bulbs, most small bulbs run on 1.5 volts.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

NIMT said:


> sawgunner,
> Yea it can get a little tricky but with DCC it is rather cool option!
> If you want to install the ditch lights and run them along with the head light you can, then switch them over to flash when you go to DCC.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, with DCC, the decoder can easily fade LEDs, I'd guess using PWM (I'm also an electronics geek ). as far as trickery is concerned, I was thinking along the lines of flashing ditch lights in a DC loco and whatever circuit that might require - adding PWM to the mix would just be one more thing to juggle.

Yep, got 1K resistors on each of those bulbs! :thumbsup:


----------

